# Mud Muckers July 12-14



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

First off let me say that was some awesome riding. Perfect conditions, it was wet but not too wet. I made it under the concrete bridge! We had some awesome night riding Sat night...the best ride I've EVER been on. No real carnage except a loose axle nut from me but that was a quick fix, and a broken axle on the big red!

Possibly doing it for Labor day since it's 4 day event.











































































---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

great shots. bad looking mugs right there.


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

Man I really wish I coulda made this one, I anit seen the park that good in a long time


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow! Looked awesome! Where is that at? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome pics Ricky and def looks awesome we have to make it up there this fall if we plan it now I might be able to make it also how bad were the skeeters


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

What the hell was that on the hat?:bigeyes:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

His go pro


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lilbig- Bring bug spray, you will need it.

Injected- They're called banana spiders, we have them everywhere in florida


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Awesome pics Ricky and def looks awesome we have to make it up there this fall if we plan it now I might be able to make it also how bad were the skeeters


Everyone wants to go Labor day aug 30/31 sept 1/2 it's a 4 day event.

skeeters weren't bad.

noseeums were horrible...horrible man. 

I got some gopro vids coming, angle was wrong on it so nothign too great though


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

It was excellent riding. I didn't have a problem with mosquitos

Why wait for fall when there is hardly any rain? 4 day weekend end of august is where its at


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

That's one nasty looking critter

Great pics too


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

That's a little one too


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

im goin end of august , i kept having tie rod issues all weeknd **** sucked but only prob i had , irigged it and rode all sat on 3 zip ties wrapped around the head and it held up idk how lol and i went out to the powerlines like that, i got way to drunk at night i drank gas and threw up lmao


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry we missed it. Vinny and I are there Labor day for sure. I tried to make July happen but too many things on the brute need attention. She is gettimg a makeover. New nearings all around, new A arm bushings all around, new brakes, new radiator bracket, new ball joints, new louder stereo, AND MORE LIGHTS. If I get some extra cash new programmer and exhaust. That "Wild Boar" radiator bracket and that Penland pipe just ain't working for me anymore. First the "have to" then the "want to".


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Whatever that is on the hat I WOULD KILL WITH FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How is it when we run into a spider web we all instantly become like ninjas trying to get that shizz off? - LOL







I really want to get up there, thinking Labor Day weekend sounds promising. We would probably have to come up Friday night, but could stay through Monday.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Man so bummed that we couldn't make it but as Dave said above we are for sure making it up there Labor Day weekend. 

ha-ha JP that is soo true....lol


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

JP- good idea on night travel with your rig especially if you would be taking I4 through Orlando.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

Many his blows!!!! I'm on call this weekend and can't ride ?


Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk.... & a Moon Pie


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

whitesuspect said:


> Many his blows!!!! I'm on call this weekend and can't ride &#55357;&#56447;
> 
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk.... & a Moon Pie


 
Do what? - This ride already happened over a month ago.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

JPs300 said:


> Do what? - This ride already happened over a month ago.


 chubby fingers.... I meant "man that blows" and there are several threads on here about the mud mucker ride. I guess I posted on the wrong one (outdated )lol


----------

